# Gefärbte Maden



## Friedfisch-Heini (19. April 2009)

Moin,

Wie kann man seine Maden färben, wenn es sie im Angelladen nicht gibt.
Gibt es da irgendwelche Stoffe?
Ich habe von Sensas das Tumeric ausprobiert hab aber keine besonderen Vorteile damit ausmachen können...
Gibts noch andere Stoffe?
Ich hätte sie gerne in rot..


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

@Friedfisch_Heini

Ich selber war in der Magdeburger Auswahl Manschaft und habe das Ein paar Jahre gemacht und war auch bei vielen Meisterschaften und habe auch alles Möglich ausprobiert und nie hinbekommen.
Ich habe Sie dann bei uns bekommen im Laden aber so halb unter die Hand 1/2 liter  ca 6 euro.


----------



## Andal (19. April 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Entweder mit dem Edding anmalen, oder tätowieren. Alles andere bringt keine wirklich roten Maden, sondern nur eine Sauerei. Richtig rot werden Maden halt nur, so lange sie fressen und das Futter den entsprechenden Farbstoff enthält.


----------



## flasha (19. April 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Kaffee in die Dose= Bräunliche Färbung, COCUMA- Pulver= Gelblich/ Rötliche Färbung, Lebensmittelfarbe in Pulverform in die Dose= eigentlich alles Farben wie Grün, Blau, Rot, Gelb etc.


----------



## Fabiasven (19. April 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Oder Du nimmst dir die roten Gummimaden von Berkley, hab damit sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht in verbindung mit einer echten.


----------



## grazy04 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

es gibt einen Pulverdip in Himbeere von DD Bait (Prologic), die Made(n) auf den Haken, ins Wasser tauchen und dann in den Dip. Die Maden sollen Feuerrot werden. Habs selber noch nicht getestet aber ein Kumpel schwört da drauf.


----------



## BlackLions (19. April 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Der Saft von rote Beete klappt super.:m


----------



## Tobi94 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

In der aktuellen Rute&Rolle steht ein Kapitel über farbige Köderimitationen.
Sehr interessant!
Scheint auch erfolgreich zu sein, was die da beschreiben.
Leider hatte ich noch nicht die Zeit (und das Geld) das alles auch mal zu testen...


----------



## Ulli3D (19. April 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Von Trout Attack gibt es Farbpulver, das sehr gut hält. Köder nass machen und ins Pulver tauchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Ich nutze die von Berkley...Rote Maden in Kombination mit Lebenden sind unschlagbar und fangen sensationell Gut!Die Rote immer als letzte über den Haken was noch dazu einen Super halt gibt!Teuer sind die auch nicht,hab für 110Stück 2,95€ bezahlt.....


----------



## flasha (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich nutze die von Berkley...Rote Maden in Kombination mit Lebenden sind unschlagbar und fangen sensationell Gut!Die Rote immer als letzte über den Haken was noch dazu einen Super halt gibt!Teuer sind die auch nicht,hab für 110Stück 2,95€ bezahlt.....



Haste auch einen Link dafür wo man diese beziehen kann?!


----------



## flasha (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

@ Martin: Was sollen die kosten bei dir im Laden?! Dann musst du mir mal paar per Brief schicken zum testen


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Lass uns alle hinpilgern :q
Da wird man richtig neidisch.


----------



## Molke-Drink (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Echt tolle Teile,ich möchte auch so welche#d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

WoW die sehen richtig Super aus!Welches Codewort muss ich sagen,um solche zu erhalten?  xD


----------



## haenschen (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

sind gefärbte maden nicht verboten mit den zu fischen? 
ich habe gehört das die krebserregend sind und deswegen verboten sein sollen


----------



## lsski (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



haenschen schrieb:


> sind gefärbte maden nicht verboten mit den zu fischen?
> ich habe gehört das die krebserregend sind und deswegen verboten sein sollen


 

Neeeeee Jaaaaaaaaaaa 

Die wahren und sind verboten :q

Hier wird nach der neuen Generation aus Inovation und Technick geforscht.

Die Idee mit dem Edding finde ich gut ....nur.....
*ich habe gehört das es krebserregend seien soll und deswegen verboten ist. :q*

*|kopfkrat* lg Jeff

PS: die grünen sehen ekelig aus :v


----------



## fisherb00n (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Thailländissches Naschwerk? |rolleyes
Das sieht aus wie ein Äquivalent zu unseren Gummibärchen ...


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



haenschen schrieb:


> sind gefärbte maden nicht verboten mit den zu fischen?
> ich habe gehört das die krebserregend sind und deswegen verboten sein sollen



Mit dem Argument wurden die damals verboten,richtig ist : man hatte damals in England einen Todesfall wegen illegaler Färbemittel,der wurde dann komplett aufgebauscht (zur Zeit des Hammer Urteils),es wurde auch behauptet das Fische die gefärbte Maden fressen bunt werden.
Ja, Logik und Politik, war halt gerade Wahlkampf.


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> es wurde auch behauptet das Fische die gefärbte Maden fressen bunt werden.
> Ja, Logik und Politik, war halt gerade Wahlkampf.



Was aber den Tatsachen entspricht und ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe!

Wir fingen anno 1998 in Portumna am Shannon in Irland Aale, die wirklich feuerrotes Fleisch hatten. Die Aale fingen wir an einer extrem von englischen Matchfischern frequentierten Stelle, wo grundsätzlich mit enormen Mengen an roten Maden gefüttert wurde. All unsere Aale fingen wir dort auch auf Madenbündel und keinen einzigen auf Wurm.

Ich kann allerdings nicht sagen, ob diese Rotfärbung, die eindeutig von den Maden stammte, den andere Aale aus dem Shannon, an anderen Stellen gefangen, wiesen keine Veränderung auf, von Dauer ist. Wir fischten dort während in Großbritannien die closed season herrschte und alle Angler, die es sich leisten konnten, wichen nach Irland aus, wo in der Zeit auch sehr viele Matches gefischt wurden, dementsprechend massiv gefüttert wird.

Ganz abgesehen davon ist es ja nix neues, dass Fische durch die Einnahme bestimmten Futters ihre Fleischfarbe verändern. Pazifische Lachse, die sich hauptsächlich von Krill etc. ernähren, sind feuerrot im Fleisch. Lachse, die dagegen ausschließlich Heringe fressen, sehen im Fleisch aus, wie gewöhnliche Forellen. Ein Umstand, den sich die Fischwirtschaft ja bei den sog. "Lachsforellen" zu Nutze macht und grundsätzlich die Kunden mit gefärbten Regenbogenforellen bescheisst.


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Also um hier mal einiges richtig zu stellen.

Der Stoff wird noch heute verarbeitet täglich in großen Mengen.

Ende der 80er sind 2 Mann an Krebs erkrankt und verstorben die regelmässig mit diesen Stoff Futter und Köder gefärbt haben,es wurde aber nie bewiesen ob der Stoff schuld daran ist das die beiden Krebs hatten,die Personen wohnten auch an unterschiedlichen Orten.
Darauf hin wurde der Stoff auf Langzeitschäden getestet,und Mäuse entwickelten nach regelmässiger fütterung Tumore im ganzen Körper.

Darauf hin wurde der Stoff auf die liste der verbotenen Stoffe für Lebensmittelfärbung gesetzt,sprich nix darf damit gefärbt werden,was mit Nahrung zu tun hat,da wir fische essen wurde es verboten damit Maden zu färben.

Der Stoff ist nicht verboten und kann immer noch gekauft werden,und wird auch täglich in der Industrie....... benutzt.

Aber ich werde nicht sagen wie der Stoff heißt,auch nicht auf PN's die ich regelmässig deswegen kriege(wir hatten ja schon mal so ein thema wo ich ausführlich geschrieben habe).

1mg verseucht bis zu 100.000ltr Wasser und schädigt die Wasserwelt enorm wenn man es pur in die Umwelt gibt.Ob der Stoff nachdem er in Maden drinn wahr immer noch so gefährlich ist,wurde nie erforscht.

Fakt ist er ist nicht verboten und frei erwerblich,nur in Deutschland darf er nicht in die Nahrungskette kommen da das unter Strafe steht,das ist Gesetzlich festgelegt und kann bei missachtung bis zu 50.000€ Strafe kosten.

lg


----------



## Bream'er (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

wow da weiß aber jemand bescheid respect!!
ich fang meine fische auch ohne sowas
aber das hat mich zu dem entschluss gebracht das
ic hin der nächsten zeit mal ausführlich die roten maden von berkley testen 
werde (weil keiner würde rote maden benutzen wen die nicht teilweise besser fangen oder so ein wind darum machen)


----------



## Tobi94 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Andal schrieb:


> Was aber den Tatsachen entspricht und ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe!
> 
> Wir fingen anno 1998 in Portumna am Shannon in Irland Aale, die wirklich feuerrotes Fleisch hatten. Die Aale fingen wir an einer extrem von englischen Matchfischern frequentierten Stelle, wo grundsätzlich mit enormen Mengen an roten Maden gefüttert wurde. All unsere Aale fingen wir dort auch auf Madenbündel und keinen einzigen auf Wurm.


 
Das hört sich irgendwie eklig an:v
ICh kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so gesund ist.


----------



## ulli1958m (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



gründler schrieb:


> Also um hier mal einiges richtig zu stellen.
> 
> Der Stoff wird noch heute verarbeitet täglich in großen Mengen.
> 
> ...


Ich muss das Thema noch mal anfassen

Hier im Board werden von "Anglerfuchs" bunte Maden angeboten......ist das Angeln mit den Maden (_weiterhin_) in Deutschland & Holland verboten? |kopfkrat

Oder sind andere/neuere erlaubte Färbungen entstanden? |rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich muss das Thema noch mal anfassen
> 
> Hier im Board werden von "Anglerfuchs" bunte Maden angeboten......ist das Angeln mit den Maden (_weiterhin_) in Deutschland & Holland verboten? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das Herstellen und vertreiben in Deutschland ist Verboten, das benutzen aber nicht. Ich beziehe meine über England.

Da sollte aber ein Fachmann was zu schreiben.


----------



## Jose (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



gründler schrieb:


> ...
> Der Stoff ist nicht verboten und kann immer noch gekauft werden,und wird auch täglich in der Industrie....... benutzt.
> 
> Aber ich werde nicht sagen wie der Stoff heißt,auch nicht auf PN's die ich regelmässig deswegen kriege(wir hatten ja schon mal so ein thema wo ich ausführlich geschrieben habe)....



tut mir leid, das geht jetzt nicht ohne "persönlich", zumal ich dich über die jahre schätzen gelernt habe.

aber bitte, was soll diese pirouttendreherei?

wenn der stoff legal im handel ist - warum nicht benennen?
warum uns dumm (und ungeschützt) lassen?


machst gefühlt hier ein chemisches rumpelstilzchen: für wen, für was und warum überhaupt erwähnen wenn nix kommt?

hat man dich ... ?


----------



## gründler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Der Stoff/die färber sind seit 2012 aus'n Handel verschwunden.

Warum ich nix dazu sage...weil alle die die Grundfärber kennen darüber schweigen.

Oder du musst mal in Englischen Foren gucken,da haben manche bißchen geplaudert.

|wavey:

Der trööt ist aus 2009....

Bei Anglerfuchs steht auch : Verwendung in De.Verboten.


----------



## Jose (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

also doch mafia - und angst...
oder "ich seh was was du nicht siehst, ätschebätsch"?
verstehe das, sorry, getue nicht.

#d #d #d

werde aber auch nicht weiter insistieren.


----------



## Fuldaangler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Der Verkauf der bunten Maden hier in Deutschland von Anglerfuchs ist deffinitiv verboten. Aber solange sich niemand an einer Öffentlichen Stelle über Anglerfuchs beschwert werden Sie weiterhin verkauft. Ob das Angeln damit erlaubt ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht, aber bei vielen Hegefischen ist es auch verboten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Der Verkauf der bunten Maden hier in Deutschland von Anglerfuchs ist deffinitiv verboten. Aber solange sich niemand an einer Öffentlichen Stelle über Anglerfuchs beschwert werden Sie weiterhin verkauft. Ob das Angeln damit erlaubt ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht, aber bei vielen Hegefischen ist es auch verboten.



Moment mal.

Der Verkauf ist erlaubt, die Firma ist in Österreich. Wenn dann darfst du es nicht bestellen. Anglerfuchs hat mit den Gesetzen in Deutschland nichts zu tun.


----------



## ulli1958m (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



gründler schrieb:


> Bei Anglerfuchs steht auch : Verwendung in De.Verboten.


Auch mit Brille sehe ich den Hinweis _*nicht*_ auf der Seite

...oder bin ich zu blö..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

kann denn mal einer butter bei die fische geben?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Auch mit Brille sehe ich den Hinweis _*nicht*_ auf der Seite
> 
> ...oder bin ich zu blö..... |kopfkrat



Mich würde da sowieso mal ein Gesetzestext zu interessieren der rote Maden verbietet, bzw. das Angeln damit. Ich kenne nur aus dem Hegelangeln die Einschränkung damit zu fischen, auch sollen wohl Vereine es in ihren Statuten zu stehen haben.

Aber rein rechtlich? Ist doch dünnes Eis.....


----------



## phirania (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Also ich arbeite zur Zeit mit Lebensmittel Farben die für die Färbung von Ostereiern genommen wird.
Viele nehmen Sägemehl damit die Maden im Kühlschrank nicht zu feucht werden,ich dagegen feines Haferflockenmehl  das zuvor mit der Farbe vermengt wird.
Nach etwa 3 Tagen haben die Maden dann die gewünschte Färbung angenommen,zu mindest 75 bis 80 %.
Zur Zeit laufen Rot und Schwarz besser als die anderen Farben.
Werde da noch weitere Versuche starten,soweit die Gesundheit mitspielt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



phirania schrieb:


> Also ich arbeite zur Zeit mit Lebensmittel Farben die für die Färbung von Ostereiern genommen wird.
> Viele nehmen Sägemehl damit die Maden im Kühlschrank nicht zu feucht werden,ich dagegen feines Haferflockenmehl  das zuvor mit der Farbe vermengt wird.
> Nach etwa 3 Tagen haben die Maden dann die gewünschte Färbung angenommen,zu mindest 75 bis 80 %.
> Zur Zeit laufen Rot und Schwarz besser als die anderen Farben.
> Werde da noch weitere Versuche starten,soweit die Gesundheit mitspielt.



Die Frage ist aber, ob die Farbe dann auch im Wasser hält, weil die Maden von Außen eigtl. alles abstreifen. Im Wasser könnte sich Farbe dazu innerhalb von wenigen Minuten lösen.

Interessant ist es allemal.


----------



## gründler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Jose schrieb:


> also doch mafia - und angst...
> oder "ich seh was was du nicht siehst, ätschebätsch"?
> verstehe das, sorry, getue nicht.
> 
> ...



Das Zeug tötet halt viel und hat bei Ratten übelst Geschwüre usw. hervorgebracht. Auf der Dose ist nen Totenkopf und nen toter Baum sowie nen toter fisch.....,halte ich es ebenso.Hat nix mit Mafia zu tun.



Ulli: Könnte für Wetten das es neulich noch da stand bei Roten 1 Ltr.. Verwendung in De.Verboten nun steht es da nicht mehr.

Das Verbot hat was mit Tierfutter und Lebensmittelgesetz zu tun,weil die färber unter verdacht stehen Krebs usw auszulösen.

Aber vieleicht gibt es ja mittlerweile neue färber...k.a. was da so geforscht wurde.


----------



## Jose (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

danke für die info, habs jetzt verstanden. und ist wirklich nicht geeignet für öffentliche postings.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



gründler schrieb:


> Das Zeug tötet halt viel und hat bei Ratten übelst Geschwüre usw. hervorgebracht. Auf der Dose ist nen Totenkopf und nen toter Baum sowie nen toter fisch.....,halte ich es ebenso.Hat nix mit Mafia zu tun.



Na dann darf man aber bald nix mehr erwähnen (wobei deine Gefahrensymbolik eigentlich nicht stimmen kann). Es ist ja nun wirklich kein so großes Geheimnis was man dazu verwendet(e).


----------



## gründler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na dann darf man aber bald nix mehr erwähnen (wobei deine Gefahrensymbolik eigentlich nicht stimmen kann). Es ist ja nun wirklich kein so großes Geheimnis was man dazu verwendet(e).



Ich sagte doch in Uk foren fällt es ab und zu,ich erwähn es nur nicht weil ich andere nicht drauf aufmerksam machen will.

Die frage steht so oft im Netz,bei Madenzüchtern fragen Kunden danach und kaum jemand schreibt und sagt was dazu...muss seine gründe haben.

Und warum kann das Gefahrenzeichen nicht stimmen,auf meiner damaligen Dose 250gr davon war das so drauf,aber das schon paar Jahrzehnte her.

Ach so Der Baum und fisch in einem Zeichen,der Totenkopf extra Zeichen,wenn du das meinst,hinzu höchst Reizend etc.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Weil es soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe nicht giftig sondern "nur" gesundheitsgefährdend ist, welches (heute) eine andere Symbolik nutzt. Bezogen auf den gefährlichsten der verwendeten Farbgeber (welche Farbe gemeint war, wurde ja nicht näher erläutert).

Und was viele hier vergessen, es ist ein großer Unterschied ob man "fertige" Maden versucht zu färben oder ob man Maden in der Fressphase färbt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Moment mal.
> 
> Der Verkauf ist erlaubt, die Firma ist in Österreich.



Hauptsitz ist in Bulgarien^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hauptsitz ist in Bulgarien^^



Oh. Ändert ja nichts daran. :q


----------



## gründler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Weil es soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe nicht giftig sondern "nur" gesundheitsgefährdend ist, welches (heute) eine andere Symbolik nutzt. Bezogen auf den gefährlichsten der verwendeten Farbgeber (welche Farbe gemeint war, wurde ja nicht näher erläutert).
> 
> Und was viele hier vergessen, es ist ein großer Unterschied ob man "fertige" Maden versucht zu färben oder ob man Maden in der Fressphase färbt.



Na der,der sie so schön Leuchten lässt glaube wir meinen schon  gleichen.

Maden färben im nachhinein geht nur mit Kurkuma einigermassen gut.

Bei yout. gibt es so nen schönes Video wo er in einem Plastikbeutel per Pulver Maden Neon färbt,hab ich hier noch stehen das Zeug kost 10€ ca.wäscht sofort ab,haftet nur solange die Made trocken ist.

Hat man ganz frische Maden mit schwarzen Magen,kann man diesen mit Lebensmittelfarbe,färben.

Dazu die frischen Maden in ganz wenig Wasser mit färber laufen lassen so 12 Std,so das sie nicht ertrinken können,sie nehmen nun das Wasser auf und der Magen färbt sich dann ein,am besten gehen rot und grün dazu.


----------



## Andal (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hauptsitz ist in Bulgarien^^



...und das offensichtlich wohl auch aus gutem Grund!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



gründler schrieb:


> Na der,der sie so schön Leuchten lässt glaube wir meinen schon  gleichen.
> 
> Maden färben im nachhinein geht nur mit Kurkuma einigermassen gut.
> 
> ...



Mit einfacher Lebensmittelfarbe aus dem Supermarkt ?


----------



## Jose (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

problematik erinnert mich ans harpunenfischen.
speeren darf man in D nicht - kaufen aber schon.

irgendwie schizo vom gesetzgeber.

gilt wohl auch für das madenrot, die schizo, kaufen ja, anwenden nein.

ich würd hier auch keine tipps zum speeren geben - ich seh da ne analogie zu den madenfarben und deshalb versteh ich gründlers zurückhaltung sehr gut. 
ok., hat mir mit ner PN aufs pferd geholfen, weil er weiß, dass ich nur mit plaste&metall unterwegs bin - also nicht in versuchung geraten kann.
respekt für sein verantwortungsgefühl


----------



## gründler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mit einfacher Lebensmittelfarbe aus dem Supermarkt ?




Du brauchst ganz frische Maden also mit schönen schwarzen Magen,dann setzt du entweder Wasser mit Lebensmittelfarbe an egal welche oder mit bißchen Mehl so das ne art Schleim entsteht wo sie drin rennen.Sollte aber schon eher Wässrig sein.

Nach paar Std haben die meisten einen roten oder ..Magen weil sie das Wasser/Brei auf nehmen.

Der hält solange er da ist (Magen der Made) in der farbe bei,nach ca 14 tagen verschwindet er,kommt auf die Lagerung an wie kalt.Maden bei 0-2 grad.trotzdem verschwindet der Magen irgendwann.

Maden komplett durch färben geht nur mit Kurkuma einigermassen (gelb) gekaufte Maden in Kurkuma laufen lassen  oder im Freßstadium mit gefärbten fleisch,im Freßstadium gehen aber zb. Lebensmittelfarben nur bedingt,um dieses schone Rot oder Grün etc. zu bekommen braucht es wieder die verbotenen färber.

Nachtrag,hier sieht man die Mägen der Maden (dritte bild),der sollte beim Kauf schön ausgeprägt und schwarz sein,diesen kann man dann farblich einfärben.Man hat dann weiße Maden mit farblichen Mägen,je nach farbe.

https://www.google.de/search?q=Mage...ei=zf26WbyYBsj3UpvGk5AP#imgrc=MqJY6h16BkpweM:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Andal schrieb:


> ...und das offensichtlich wohl auch aus gutem Grund!



Stimmt..Bulgarien gehört nicht zum Schengenraum...die Maden brauchen nen Visum:q


----------



## Bener (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Ich überlege gerade, ob man Maden evtl mit Lactaroviolin färben könnte (Farbstoff der Edelreizger)

Man müsste ein Hack aus Fleisch und Pilzen machen und das den Maden als Futter geben. Käme auf nen Versuch an.

Freiwillige vor!!#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Bener schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob man Maden evtl mit Lactaroviolin färben könnte (Farbstoff der Edelreizger)
> 
> Man müsste ein Hack aus Fleisch und Pilzen machen und das den Maden als Futter geben. Käme auf nen Versuch an.
> 
> Freiwillige vor!!#h



Dafür musst du aber Maden zur Eiablage bewegen, Maden aus dem Angelladen fressen nicht mehr. Sollte aber kein Problem sein, wenn man das Fleisch gefärbt ablegt, aber in wie Weit das Klappt ist auch für mich Neuland.

Maden Züchten ist ja keine Kunst. :q


----------



## Bener (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Maden Züchten ist ja keine Kunst. :q


 
 Schon klar, ist aber nicht unbedingt "angenehm", Deswegen ja auch: 





Bener schrieb:


> Freiwillige vor!!#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



> Maden zur Eiablage bewegen



Hmmmm, wohl eher Fliegen  |wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmmm, wohl eher Fliegen  |wavey:



Oha. Die Uhrzeit mein Freund. #t:m


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Dagegen ist niemand gefeit - zu später Stunde hakt halt mal das Hirn :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Dagegen ist niemand gefeit - zu später Stunde hakt halt mal das Hirn :q



Ich gerade mit nem Kumpel über Facebook geschrieben, da sah das auch nicht anders aus. Aber, wir haben im AB Augen überall, da musste nun mal durch. :q


----------



## Bener (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Dagegen ist niemand gefeit - zu später Stunde hakt halt mal das Hirn :q



Deswegen habe ich mir ein Script geschrieben! #6

Ab 22:00 schreibe ich gar nicht mehr selber! Das macht mein Script! So verhindere ich, dass ich komische Marmeladenbrot, 3 Stunden Rührei. Meine Füße reden Englisch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Bener schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich mir ein Script geschrieben! #6
> 
> Ab 22:00 schreibe ich gar nicht mehr selber! Das macht mein Script! So verhindere ich, dass ich komische Marmeladenbrot, 3 Stunden Rührei. Meine Füße reden Englisch!



:q:q:q:q


----------



## Bener (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Ja, das ist super! Komplett automatisch! Das läuft einfach im Hintergrund, liest das Board und antwortet dann ganz sinnlos! Lederbearbeitung im Alten Rom war ein Knochenjob. Lesen sie jetzt den ganzen Artikel. Sie glauben gar nicht, was dann geschah! Unglaublich!


----------



## ulli1958m (16. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> ......ist das Angeln mit den Maden (_weiterhin_) in Deutschland & Holland verboten? |kopfkrat
> 
> Oder sind andere/neuere erlaubte Färbungen entstanden? |rolleyes
> 
> |wavey:


Gesetzestexte habe ich zum Thema gefärbte Maden in *D* nicht gefunden |kopfkrat

Hat jemand dazu eine Info oder einen Link?

In meiner Jugend nannten wir die "roten" immer Japanische Kampfmaden 
... da sie oft einen BigFisch gebracht haben :m

#h


----------



## Andal (16. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Da wirst du direkt auch nix finden, weil es über Umwege formuliert wird. Es wurde verboten Tiere mit künstlichen Farbstoffen zu "färben", sie mit künstlich gefärbtem Futter zu füttern, wenn diese zur Ernährung des Menschen dienen. 

Selbst Fische nehmen diese Farbstoffen endlich im Muskelfleisch auf, wie ich selbst bei Aalen aus dem Shannon in Irland erleben durfte. Die machen sich an bestimmten Stellen über die Massenhaft gefütterten roten Maden der englischen Friedfischangeler her und bekommen davon grell rotes Muskelfleisch.


----------



## rippi (16. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Diese Fleischfarbe ist ganz natürlich und nicht auf lipophile Farbstoffe der Madenfärbung zurückzuführen. Das ist der sogenannte Lachsaal. Das eröffnet ganz neue Möglichkeiten für Forellenseebetreiber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Andal schrieb:


> Selbst Fische nehmen diese Farbstoffen endlich im Muskelfleisch auf, wie ich selbst bei Aalen aus dem Shannon in Irland erleben durfte. Die machen sich an bestimmten Stellen über die Massenhaft gefütterten roten Maden der englischen Friedfischangeler her und bekommen davon grell rotes Muskelfleisch.


Gibts da Bilder?
Das würd mich ja interessieren


----------



## Andal (16. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

Leider nicht mehr. Die Dias blieben bei meiner Ex-ex und die werde ich garantiert nicht mehr kontaktieren, du verstehst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*

grins - keine Sorge, ich will Dich nicht quälen ;-))))


----------



## ulli1958m (16. September 2017)

*AW: Gefärbte Maden*



Andal schrieb:


> Leider nicht mehr. Die Dias blieben bei meiner Ex-ex und die werde ich garantiert nicht mehr kontaktieren, du verstehst.


Ex-ex 
 ...mir würde schon meine Ex reichen wenn ich die sehen muss :m

|wavey:


----------

